# Himalayan Does



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I did a little photo shoot of some of my current himi does. They are a few days over 4 weeks and look to be of pretty good size for their age, so I am very happy with them so far. They don't have their points yet either. I will be keeping the one with bigger ears, the other one will probably find a pet home. They are from a PEW X siamese pairing, so no question that they're not himi. Their mum was absolutely HUGE and delivered 16 babies! :shock: I brought it down to a comfy 5 the minute I saw them though 

Both of them.








Watch the face!


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

very pretty girls, can't wait to see their points!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks! I can't wait either, I'm hoping they're at least as good as mums.


----------



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

i've not read up on himi's , at what age do their colours come in ?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice mice.

Age when points come in can varie, some take longer. Just like with Siamese.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I think my last himi's were about 7-9 weeks when their point's started becoming noticeable. They continued to darken for a while, as well. PPV has more experience with siams/himis though


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a blue point that didn't show hers infill 11 weeks! I thought I was going mad lol her sisters all had there's.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol, wow.

Do blue point siamese tend to have lighter point's? I'm thinking of breeding them, but my siams are so poor already...


----------

